
We bought a $1 house in Italy. Here's what happened next - yarapavan
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/italy-one-euro-home-buyers/index.html
======
auslegung
Here’s an excellent counterpoint to this [https://www.italianfix.com/italy-
giving-away-houses/](https://www.italianfix.com/italy-giving-away-houses/)

------
jsilence
Not reading because of clickbaity title.

------
foulianna
Actually $1 it's just your 'ticket' for the lottery, you have to buy the house
in normal (but cheap) prices.

